# Water filter



## Corvid

Wasn't sure where to put this question, but as I'm considering getting a Rocket R58, thought I might as we'll ask here. What does everyone do, regards water quality in their machines, from the point of view of tastes and safe guarding their machine?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hello Corvid

Welcome to the forum, I lot of people ,me myself included use bottled water, and fill the internal tank as per required.

You can connect the rocket to the water main but this would require an inline filter . Plenty of people have done this and I am sure will be able to recommend you a suitable one.


----------



## Corvid

Ok, but I was wondering how bottled water compared with Brita filtered water in preventing scale?


----------



## Xpenno

Brita filters don't help prevent scale.


----------



## Soll

I did consider a Brita jug filter when I started out but I noticed scale build up in the kettle so opted for bottled water for my machine. Most people here use Tescoe's Ashbeck! How hard is your water?


----------



## Xpenno

Clearview (Tesco), Ashbeck (Tesco) and Volvic work well for espresso. Some like Waitrose Essential but that has higher carbonate levels from what I can remember and is more likely to scale up.


----------



## ronsil

I use bottled water with the Gaggia Classic.

For the Vesuvius I use a 'Bestmax' system with cartridges renewed on an annual basis.

It cleans the water as well as being a water softener.

I also have a flow meter in line which tells me how much water I've put through the system.

A good indicator as to when the cartridge needs renewing


----------

